# Where to buy parts?



## teisco (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking for some white brake hoods and seat and other older road bike parts, where is a good place online to find this stuff. Reasonable (cheap) is best and no Ebay.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2014)

Boulder Bicycles is a good place for NOS parts
http://www.renehersestore.com/servlet/StoreFront 

http://www.renehersestore.com/servlet/the-Brake-Stuff/Categories

I have some NOS white Modolo 920 hoods I'll sell.  These fit standard Grand Sport, Nuovo Record and clone non-aero levers
$20 including USPS Priority US shipping


----------



## JOEL (Jun 5, 2014)

Velo Orange has nice hoods and accessories.

I have an extensive inventory of NOS Shimano and Suntour derailleurs, shifters, and guides. Dia Compe hardware, misc freewheels, ect. What are you looking for?


----------



## sloar (Jun 5, 2014)

join bikeforums.net. they have a classic and vintage thread with some great guys that are very helpful.Its basically all vintage road bikes.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 10, 2014)

what are you looking for


----------

